# Walter Grey an update



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow! I am so happy to hear this. Yay!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks

It's a relief but I know I have to still watch him. 

Sounds silly but I am thrilled he is pooping like a normal cat, no more constipated kitty.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What a good kitty Walter is to not swat the puppy!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Very good news, and he must feel better after loosing that 6 pounds too!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks all, Walter would rather eat but he is enjoying watching out windows and occasionally playing


----------

